# took my daughter on her first fishing trip



## lovedr79 (May 25, 2014)

took my daughter out for her first fishing trip today. went to the little pond across the street from the house. she caught two bream and i caught a couple little largemouth. taking her tent camping in a couple of weeks.........


----------



## DrNip (May 25, 2014)

Good times man!


----------



## bobberboy (May 25, 2014)

It's a different kind of fishing but a lot of fun.


----------



## FishingCop (May 25, 2014)

So cool


----------



## lovedr79 (May 25, 2014)

She had a blast. Taking her on the boat fishing tomorrow


----------



## fool4fish1226 (May 26, 2014)

=D> =D> =D>


----------



## fender66 (Jun 18, 2014)

THIS....is what it's all about!

AWESOME!


----------

